# [SOLVED] Music and videos take too long to buffer



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

I use to could be able to watch videos and listen to music, and download at optimal speeds, I could even watch HD if I wanted to, but now all of a sudden (starting at least 3 weeks ago) videos, downloads, and music seem to run super slow no matter what quality I have it on. It takes 5 minutes to buffer a 3 min video, and if I want to watch a show, it take like 2 or 3 hours to fully buffer. My internet still goes fast, and I have trendmicro antivirus, as well as ccleaner, i updated my drivers, i have ie9 and adobe flashhplayer 11.1, i updated everything in windows update, i unplugged the modem for awhile and shut down more often, and opened it up and blew all the dust out. I don't know what else to do. I do have a cisco E2000 wireless router if that's a problem, and both my ps3 and my computer are on the connection, but my computer was working fine with both on the same connection for a year. I go on the http:192.168.1.1 cisco place, and i renewed ip settings, and nothing worked. WHAT ELSE CAN I DO TO FIX IT!!!?


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Go into the command prompt and type in *tracert google.com*. Post the results.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

C:\Users\Kim>tracert google.com
Tracing route to google.com [173.194.43.8]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms CISCO38065 [192.168.1.1]
2 12 ms 10 ms 20 ms 10.10.104.1
3 11 ms 8 ms 9 ms 10.10.25.1
4 8 ms 18 ms 17 ms wsip-174-77-93-177.hr.hr.cox.net [174.77.93.177]
5 38 ms 9 ms 12 ms 172.21.230.69
6 11 ms 9 ms 12 ms ip-216-54-33-22.coxfiber.net [216.54.33.22]
7 26 ms 23 ms 27 ms nyrkbprj02-ae2.0.rd.ny.cox.net [68.1.2.241]
8 28 ms 29 ms 31 ms 209.85.255.68
9 24 ms 26 ms 23 ms 72.14.237.252
10 20 ms 26 ms 26 ms lga15s34-in-f8.1e100.net [173.194.43.8]
Trace complete.


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

When you meant that the internet still goes fast you meant the surfing/browsing correct? Do a speed test. If it's not to par with your subscription plan then remove the router and connect a computer to the modem and do another speed test, test the video/downloading as well. Give an update.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

my connection grade was an F+ 16, i don't understand what to do next


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

i know its obiously awful, but what can i do about it, i mean my modem is wired to my computer because my computer seems to have a problem detecting wireless connections for some reason, but my ps3 finds with ease. im confused.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Hello,

Please post your speedtest results on your next post while wired to your router.
Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test

Also, you have to be aware that if there are other computers in your home that are sharing the broadband connection and they are also hogging bandwidth such as video streaming, heavy gaming, downloading huge files, etc....your internet connection will slow down.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

2/24/2012 11:17 AM GMT174.77.93.1792.10 Mb/s0.47 Mb/s25 msWashington, DC~ 150 mi


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

I mean do you believe my ps3 all of sudden is probably a culprit in my problem? I mean I obviously don't play the game and watch videos at the same time. Sometimes my mom's laptop is connected to the same connection, but even when she's gone and most likely connected to another source, it still is the same.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Oh yeah today when I did the test the grade went up to D- (22%)as a national grade and d (33%) as a global grade.


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Who's your ISP provider?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Try prioritizing the videos in your router's setting called *QoS*. See if it helps.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Please try connecting direct to modem via ethernet cable from your computer see if your speeds improve if they do:

1 Update wireles nic and Lan nic card drivers from the manufacturer's website.

2. Update the firmware on the Linksys router.

3. Change DNS servers to:googles public dns servers - Google Search


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

C:\Users\Kim>tracert -d 8.8.8.8
Tracing route to 8.8.8.8 over a maximum of 30 hops
1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.1.1
2 8 ms 7 ms 7 ms 10.10.104.1
3 8 ms 8 ms 10 ms 10.10.25.1
4 14 ms 7 ms 8 ms 174.77.93.177
5 10 ms 12 ms 11 ms 172.21.230.69
6 10 ms 14 ms 13 ms 216.54.33.58
7 20 ms 21 ms 24 ms 68.1.2.241
8 26 ms 39 ms 23 ms 209.85.255.68
9 23 ms 23 ms 24 ms 209.85.251.37
10 37 ms 28 ms 31 ms 72.14.239.93
11 27 ms 27 ms 31 ms 72.14.236.200
12 31 ms 34 ms 35 ms 72.14.232.21
13 30 ms 29 ms 28 ms 8.8.8.8
Trace complete.
I switched them over is that it?


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

You switched what over? Ignore the tracert as there's no need for it at this point. What's the status with the computer connected to the modem (not the router)? And please follow the rest of the steps on post #13.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Ok i got everything settled on google public dns, the results made my internet faster, and my vieos are a bit faster, but still too slow to watch a video comfortably (without waiting a min or two for it to buffer)(shows take 30 min). Is there any hope?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Upgrade to a higher bandwidth? :grin:


> Is there any hope?


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

I live in an apartment so I don't speak directly to cox and verizon, so I talked to the office dudes, and they said they don't know what's the problem. They said that the problem could be super easy to fix (loose cord in the office or under the carpet where the wires flow) or it could be really difficult ( like pay so nerd $500 and hour to fix.) Why is this happening to me? I just wanna watch hulu, youtube, and listen to some good rap songs.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Have you recently upgraded the RAM in your system? or made any other changes to the virtual memory? If your virtual memory is set to a incorrect size it *could* affect the play back and buffering speeds..

You can follow the steps here to check. Who knows it _might_ help.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*



talion2595 said:


> Ok i got everything settled on google public dns, the results made my internet faster, and my vieos are a bit faster, but still too slow to watch a video comfortably (without waiting a min or two for it to buffer)(shows take 30 min). Is there any hope?


Did you try connecting to the modem directly to see if the speed improved just as a test.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Yes I connected directly like the second time someone gave me advice, it only made my speed test grade go up from F+ to D+, which still sucks. Oh yeah, Shekka, what should I set my intial and maximum size to?


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Set it to 1.5 times the amount of ram you have for the first part and 3 times the amount of ram for the second part. 
Then reboot and see if it helps!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Sometimes updating the graphics card drivers from the vendor website can help.

Also what internet security package do you have?


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

I got maintenance to come and look at it. They fixed the problem at the office (a wire was loose), but they were amazed at how fast my internet was going with it unplugged, but it didn't solve MY problem. They said that it was my e2000 linksys cisco router that slowed it down, but I ain't got the money for anything else. I already figured it was outdated since I had to struggle to find on the website, and there has never been a firmware update for that thing. I guess to solve my problems, I have to pay a buttload of money for something that can work at optimal performance.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Try a hard reset on your router and re-configure from scratch see if that helps.

Use a n opened paaperclip and push and hold in small hole for 10 to 20 seconds until all lights on router light up to indicate router has reset.

Did you update the graphics card drivers?


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

I reset it, it did nothing at all. I'm beginning to hink no one can help me, but i'll be patient.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

We are all trying to help out, but it is obvious that your issue is a bit complicated and not an easy one to figure out.
Have you tried changing the problematic network adapter? or the Router? Perhaps one of this is the culprit. If one of those devices helped you may always RMA them.



> I'm beginning to hink no one can help me, but i'll be patient.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

I updated my graphics driver, but still nothing happened. Oh yeah i don't know if I mentioned the fact that when i play a video after 10 minutes of buffering, the video will play, and then stop and show the replay button as if i finished watching it. I figured maybe if i already haven't said that, then it will help you pinpoint the problem. About to get on that Dell manual.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Do you have any service packs installed on your vista installation?


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

I don't believe it has anything to do with the router, because even if I don't use it and just use the wall jack it does the same thing, and that is uncommon for both to have the same problem. i checked the network adapter and nothing needed to be changed. Oh, yeah i i have the vista service pack 2 as well.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Open a cmd prompt by right clicking and choosing run as administrator and type:
*netsh int ip reset reset.log *press enter
*netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* press enter
*netsh winsock reset catalog *press enter
*ipconfig /flushdns *press enter and restart pc

Still no improvement again from a cmd prompt as above type:
*sfc /scannnow

*Let it fix anything it finds and restart if prompted to do so.

See if any improvement.

Else from a cmd prompt type *chkdsk /r *answer yes to schedule on next restart and then restart and let it run and it will fix any errors found. Can take a long time.

Check for improvement.

Else Run disk cleanup from start>programs>accessories>system tools.

Any improvement?

No then run disk defragmenter.

See if any improvement.

Please update us.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

I did that a long time ago, like during the second post or so. Maintenance did too, it was a bit better but still awful indrect F+, direct D-. ever since i reset my router, internet explorer and trend micro has become a bit more unresponsive, and my actual internet (not the videos and music and downloads) began to go a bit slower. i run disk cleaner and disk defragmenter more often than usual already, and .... oh yeah and everytime i go into the command prompt and do the netsh int tp reset reset.log and reboot the screen goes black before it restarts back up and stays that way forever. When i finally press the start button on the computer, it will cut off though, but when i cut it back on the windows recovery screen appears telling me to start at the last successful boot, so i don't know if it successfully went through or not, because things still seem the same. Should i just go on with the other things in the command prompt?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Use *sfc /scannow *for the moment.

Please upadate us.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

I did the sfc/scannow, and it said windows resource protection did not find any integrity violations, and nothing seems different.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

TheCyberMan said:


> Open a cmd prompt by right clicking and choosing run as administrator and type:
> netsh int ip reset reset.log press enter
> netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log press enter
> netsh winsock reset catalog press enter
> ipconfig /flushdns press enter and restart pc



Talion2595,

Did you do these steps yet?


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Yea I did, nothing happened. I did the the chkdsk/r thing as well, and still nothing.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

After doing that i too kanother speed test, and i realized that my network 10 connection has a way better download speed than my cisco router (2.86 mb/s and 0.46mb/s, but i guess my internet is still slow because they both have the same upload speed, which is 0.48mb/s. I'm not sure if it's necessary, just thought i'd let you know. Grade is National F (13%) Global D-(22%)


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Do yall think trendmicro sucks at finding viruses, because when i had norton it found something at least once a week whther it was really bad or not. With trendmicro, it only found 5 things since the summer. You think I could have something in my computer that trendmicro isn't advanced enough to detect?


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

I don't know if i mention, but my internet has been more often than usual, unresponsive, and task manager will never appear when i hit alt, ctrl, delete, it will just say failed security or something and give me a black screen, then went back to normal after 10 minutes. Is it the adjusted virtual memory that is the problem?


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't think the virtual memory settings would cause the new issue your having, with failed security. 

I think that at this point, you should get the computer checked out for spyware and/or virus' to make sure we aren't fighting a battle that can't be won until we are on a level playing ground. 

Follow these instructions below and come back and post an update after they have given you the all clean. Please be patient with them as they are pretty busy. It make take a day or so to get a response. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Sorry Talion you should post that here making a new thread in the spyware / virus forum.

Then let us know after they give you the A.O.K.

Thanks


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Hi talion2595 i have moved your post with the logs and attachments into *Virus/Trojan/Spyware help* and named the thread Am i infected a link is below for you:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/re-am-i-infected-635627.html

They are very busy so please be patient if no-one has answered after 72hrs please send a reply with bump on it to forward the thread but please not before.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Hey guys, I've been cleared for malware, it wasn't the problem. It's probably something a bit more advanced than that.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Please do another speedtest from the link below and give us the Download speed and upload speed grades mean nothing really
Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test

Glad you are clear of malware.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Network 10 connection gets an F+ 16% D 26%. upload 1.41Mb/s download .46MB/s

Cisco router gets an F 12% D- 21% upload .45Mb/s download 1.05Mb/s


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

honestly, nothig changed. Actually i think from the last times i posted the grade and speed it was better. Why is it getting worse?


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't think it has anything to do with the virtual mem settings that we changed. But to test you can go back into there and set to let windows manage. 

So if you take the router out of the loop and plug directly into the wall, can you post a ipconfig /all?


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Oh yeah, alot of websites that i know works, for some reason a few of them give me the internet cannot display webpage message, ven though on other computers they work just fine.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Your download and upload speeds don't look high at all, how many computers are streaming videos?

What is your internet speed package from your isp how many Mbps is it?


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

For some reason, your website happens to tell me that I didn’t put enough words no matter how many words I use for a while, so it took me forever to remember all of this until i started to copy the whole thing and keep trying. I’m sure it’s my retarded computer though. For some reason, links to some websites no longer work on my computer now, but I know they work on others, like if I were to click on a link nothing would happen, as if you weren’t suppose to click on it at all. Also, some websites thumbnails, jpg images, and web designs won’t appear unless I refresh a million times, and even so, it may not fully appear. My email on yahoo, won’t notify me when I get new messages, and actually my inbox and all was completely empty when I logged on, and it was unusual, because the webpage was a more blank than usual. It wouldn’t even say you don’t have any new messages, or you inbox is empty, etc. Oh yeah Cyberman my upload and download speeds are far below average, and I don’t think I can ask my isp, because the office told me that they have no clue about it since the source doesn’t come from them, it comes from cox and Verizon, since we pay them for internet and not directly to a company they didn’t know what to tell me, but all they could do is send maintenance, which every time tells me it’s working fine, which it isn’t at all. I also realized that I posted three other posts explaining these problems and they weren’t there. My internet still somehow manages to go at an ok speed, a bit slower than normal. I’m starting to think that this has nothing to do with my connection.
Oh yea Shekka here’s my ipconfig/all status
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Kim>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kim-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82567LM-3 Gigabit Network Connec
tion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-AE-67-F1-A5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.20.105.136(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, March 22, 2012 1:41:54 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 23, 2012 1:41:52 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.20.104.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.25.203
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{7D778AE0-C7AE-4AEA-A6D5-44EEF4924
BA6}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:4e8:36d5:f5eb:9677(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4e8:36d5:f5eb:9677%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 352452692
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-E8-18-6A-00-23-AE-67-F1-A5

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Kim>


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Still waiting on the results of the end of post #47, and answers from post #49.

Thanks.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

I believe all is explained in my previous post unless i forgot to mention something.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Thanks for editing your last post that was full of dots (............)

Now, that we have some more answers and data. 

Is anyone else in the building having these issues as well? Or anything similar? You're ipconfig shows a private IP, which your building obviously maintains. In a post you made earlier, you said that your internet was faster when you plugged directly into the wall. 

So my point is this; Ask a couple of neighbors if they are having any issues. If multiple apartments are all using the same internet connection, the issue in the end could simply be that there isn't enough bandwidth. Maybe some people are using torrent downloads, which can eat a *very* large amount of bandwidth if not set up to throttle it properly.

Another option, would be to bring your system to a different place (outside of your apartment building, and ideally a different internet provider as well), and use a different internet connection, and see how your computer responds. 

The second option is a bit of a pain. But it will tell us for if it is the computer, and not the network that you have at home.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

So you pay cox or verizon directly which means you have an account with them get in touch with them direct if that is the case or have i misunderstood you?

How many computers in your household do video streaming or play online gaming or use P2P software which would eat up that bandwidth?


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

My last response was worded funny cyberman, i don't pay cox and verizon directl, i pay the office directly, and they don't know nothing. Theres one desktop, laptop, and a ps3, but the laptop is rarely used online in the household, and i made sure everytime i took a speed test that it was off or when it wasn't here. The ps3 doesn't really affect it, because i play used to be able to play online, while watching videos on the desktop at the same time.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

I asked my neighbors, and they said yes, their internet is also terrible, but they aren't experiencing all the same problems as me. For one, my onnection is okay, while theirs sometimes fail to give them internet access. Second of all, they have never experienced having a good connection, but not being able to watch videos and download at the same time. I often had problems with those problems in the past, but they weren't too frequent (maybe once a month for like 5 days, most of the time they will notify you when the internet is going to crash with a piece of paper outside your door), and most of the time even when the computer was slow for some reason my ps3 worked. now im having a different problem, and the website has once again told me that this message was too short, lengthen to at least 5 characters (I don't get it.) I haven't tried moving my desktop to another location yet, but i thought i'd let you know one problem at a time, especially since my computer has been responding a bit more lately. Deny the attachment. that was so i don't have to keep repeating the reply when i am told there wasn't enough characters, even though there are.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

If you pay the office for the internet they should be able to give your internet speed package as you are paying them for this service.

You need to query this and keep on at them for the information.

The problems your neighbours are having could be interlinked.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

I asked one of the office ladies and she said, she wouldn't know how to get that information, but said she'd look into it (do nothing and hope i never ask again), and in the meantime keeping sending the useless maintenance to check my computer. I don't what they do, but my brother who has no knowledge of computers knows theirs problem just by starting internet explorer. I might have a problem moving my desktop at the moment, due to me being a high schooler, having no car, being alone mostly throughout the day, and not being within walking with a router and monitor distance from any computer store to help. All of my friends that live within walking distance don't have internet themselves (most of them in my part of are kinda poor or too far), i don't know or trust the neighbors that have an adequate connection (not many do anyway) to go in and set up to figure it out, and i have no family friends or relatives that live out VA Beach to assist me or drive me. I'm not saying it's impossible for me to get somewhere, but that's going to be for a week or 2 maybe. In the meantime, i could keep giving more info on this computer to determine if may be any advanced spyware or virus, maybe some incompatible software or update, or maybe old computer equipment before we wait on an opportunity that might not even come in two weeks, or wait for me to struggle a few miles up the street just to figure out that it a single application that i could've uninstalled was the problem. Sorry this is long im still having a problem with the website not letting me get the message through without it telling its too short. I don't get that.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

I here its a rare computer problem


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

I created some small discourse with a few more neighbors, and it turns out that even when my internet was working fine, people still continuously complained about them losing signal a bunch a times, that being the only problem besides just slow. one person claimed to always have good internet and she has a netgear router. None ever had the problem even though they're completely ignorant of the computer's functionality, they assume i have a virus. The office computers have a good internet speed and the videos, music, and download work normally so it's not a complex-wide problem, everyone else's problem with the internet fading in and out hasn't happened to me in over 5 months and my PS3 and my mom's laptop say our signal strength is at 100%, but still manages to lose connection sometimes. Just at 6:39 A.M., while i was typing this, trendmicro, for the first time ever, caught something, a virus. my computer goes a bit faster, and the whole unresponsive thing vanished, but the main problem involving lingering in the title of the thread is still a problem.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

i know I'm sending a lot of information out at once, because our internet service is going to be down sometime on the 25th so I'm just posting like crazy, and you all can ponder over any possible problems. Questions: Yall told me speedbit video accelerator was bad, but what about the download accelerator, or the video downloader and converter (downloader and converter stopped picking up videos two days ago after a months use, I redownloaded it and system restored, didn't work for some reason.)? Could it be the IE9 or adobe flash player 11.1? Trendmicro has only picked up one virus and 50 web threats over the course of a year, generally when i scan, nothing ever comes up, but with my old norton 360, something came up every two weeks, and i still do the same thing i been doing since then, downloading music and videos, updating the computer, and trying to get rid of what I don't use to make space, while trying to find clean sites so don't get nothing. Since the finding of a virus today surprised me, and helped fix a small problem existing before i came to tech support (although not as severe as when i first stated it in my recent post) is there a possibility that i could have more, because now i know trendmicro didn't do a good job of finding it over that long period of time, and it might be more than one.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

the virus by the way i'm positive wasn't obtained recently if you're wondering, because i only been on sites i know are clean (fairytailepisode.com, bbt.com, yahoo, wikipedia, currenthiphop.com and ilovernbmusic.com) and i haven't been downloading lately, because i t takes forever. Sorry, got prescribed pills at rite aid as well i'm hyperactive and i think im saying a bunch of uneccessary stuff, but oh well, see ya a week from now.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

The virus must have been must have been contracted recently as you were cleared of malware by our security experts recently on 16/3/12 see quote below:



> Hey guys, I've been cleared for malware, it wasn't the problem. It's probably something a bit more advanced than that.


You are playing games online and streaming videos as well these take up bandwidth.

What video downloader as you call it are you using?

The office you pay for the internet should be able to give you all the details on the package you have pretty poor if they cannot.

Neighbours also have been experiencing difficulties it may be related.

Your download and upload is not great especiallly if you are streaming and playing games online.

If the video downloading is torrents or other P2P software then they use a lot of bandwidth not too mention the danger of malware infections that can be gained from using them. Also we do not and will not help with P2P in any shape or form it is against forum rules if this is the case.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

My neighbors have been complaining for three years on and off about, some said theirs are good, and mine has always been good for the last 5 months so i was lucky, but like i said this time, my problem is completely different from everybody and the first time i ever dealt with it. You still could be right though, except i no longer can stream or play games without getting frustrated. I haven't used torrents until i found out how potentially unsafe it is back in my limewire days of 08. the "speedbit video downloader and converter" just allows you to download and convert streaming videos like on youtube for example. Yes the office is full of ignorant bums.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

If the office cannot help then it may be time if possible to change to a different internet service provider if possible.

I have never heard of speedbit have you always used this or have you installed at some point if you can remember and your streaming and gaming started to suffer?


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

i installed after these problems, a bit before i came tech support. It was hopefully a way to speed up my slow downloads and a way to download videos so i don't have to wait for it to buffer forever or until the video involuntarily restarts. It worked, but some one i believe it was Chemist (i'm not sure)that told me that speedbit video accelerator was did more worse than good involving playback as well a ccleaner and sent to some website to tell me why, so i got rid of it, but i kept ccleaner, which helped through many problems over 5 years for registry errors and deleting stuff. I jus within two weeks download the video download and converter, and the download accelerator, so I don't know if those are good or not. the downloader still works wonders, but the video downloader and the video downloader stopped being able to detect a playing video like a week ago. all this happened well after i first started getting this problem that I don't understand.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

I figured out a way to get around the 5 character minimum problem. It was mozilla firefox and internet explorer overall (ie8 and 9). don't know why it just started doing that, but it doesn't happen on google chrome.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

More news that could put an end to me moving my desktop. I called my mom and asked her about her laptop when she is home, and she said that her laptop does the same thing with the videos and the music, but not the loss of emails and unresponsive problem. She says on any other connection it works fine, but oddly it says 100% signal strength as well as the ipod touch at home. i think the office connection has something to do with the videos and music buffering problem, but the loss of emails could be from probably spyware. Have i been checked for spyware?


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

You were checked and cleared for spyware on the 16th of this month, however you said that just recently you found and removed virus traces (your posts of 61 and 62).


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

yea i guess it was the cause of that unresponsive problem i stated in the earlier posts. it was a critical level virus. I think i started having that issue two days after i first changed my virtual memory(not saying that was the problem, has nothing to do with it.), i got scanned for malware after i tampered with the virtual memory, but it said i was good. The problem i had with computers unresponsive behavior went away after trendmicro got rid of it, and i restarted. sounds weird, and i don't know how that's possible that it was the cause of that problem, if i was cleared.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

_Have you set the virtual memory back to the reccomeneded let windows manage paging file size for all drives if not please do so._


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

just did so.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

nothing happened, i restarted in everything


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

internet a bit faster i admit, that's it no major change.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Ok so you changed the virtual memory back to let windows manage. It should have asked you to reboot the computer. 

Did you?


So I decided to re-read the entire thread again. We had you change your DNS settings in post 13 to the google public DNS. What I would like to try is to have you set the DNS settings back to automatic, then I would like you to post a new IPCONFIG /ALL for us to look at.


We never got one from you from before that setting was changed, and I would like to see where it is trying to point you. 


Also, I noticed that in post number 3 of this thread that it looks like you are possibly going through two other routers aside from your router that you have in your apartment.

I still think that your issues are caused by the router(s), that are located in the office of your apartment complex. What I suspect is that the routers are configured to properly distribute the internet connection evenly through out the complex, giving everyone the same BASE connection speed regardless of how many things are connected or what software each apartment is using.


There are *a lot* of different variables in play here. We have, W amount of apartments, X amount of devices connected, Y connection speed, with Z equipment and configuration. All in which we do not know the answers to, which makes this hard to solve for you.


In the end, the best thing to do, is to try your system on a different internet connection that is not the one that you are being provided, by your building.

Please post the new IPCONFIG /ALL for us to look at.


Thanks


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

i haven't gotten to doing any of that yet, but trend micro found 6 more viruses and/or spyware. i made sure i didn't download anything except when i updated ccleaner from its official website, which had a green check next to it. trendmicro and itunes updated as well, but they did that automatically on their own. Is it possible that some types of malware can't go undetected by virus scanners? All of them were critical.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

I don't think a virus is responsible for my main issues (possibly for the now minor unresponsiveness (still more than average though) and the still vanishing emails), but i just felt like i should ask to be sure.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Please post an *ipconfig /all *as shekka requested and follow this advice below:



> In the end, the best thing to do, is to try your system on a different internet connection that is not the one that you are being provided, by your building.


Viruses could come from certain sites visited downloads from not so trusted sources , emails be aware of attachments especially from unkown senders or unsolicited mail.

If your email is vanishing i would change your password immediately.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Shekka, actually I don't think I fully elaborated about the about the router and the office. The two connections is coming from the cisco router i purchased, and from the satellite cable box through the q box with a white cord connecting to a superlink2810 box, that is supposed to go into the wall jack, but I put it in the cisco router, and i can change between connections depending on how i switch the cords around. For some reason, about a year ago, the wall jack stopped working, and maintenance gave me the superlink box to get internet, and i purchased the cisco router for wireless internet online fun for Call of Duty, because the superlink does not provide wireless capabilities. The office does not give off any connection, but something involving dish network. I can't even change my password, only the part that says Yahoo! in big letters at the top appears along with search web, make y your homepage, hi marquell, and mail. I would click on my name and enter my profile to change it, but it won't allow me. 
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Kim>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kim-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82567LM-3 Gigabit Network Connec
tion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-AE-67-F1-A5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.126(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 27, 2012 2:37:13 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, March 29, 2012 4:08:37 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.25.1
8.8.8.8
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{7D778AE0-C7AE-4AEA-A6D5-44EEF4924
BA6}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2cef:112d:3f57:fe81(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2cef:112d:3f57:fe81%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

....... So let's do a break down then.
Is this how your internet is provided to you?:

Office - Superlink (Satellite connection?) which then goes to your apartment and to another box (superlink2810), this connection is then plugged into your cisco e2000. 

You then connect your computer and other devices into your router.
Is this correct?

You said dish network... To me that means a sat connection, as your ISP, which in and of itself, will be a slower connection, as it takes time for the signal to travel to the sat and establish a connection.

As for your Yahoo mail issue, try logging in on a different computer, and try it.
Now to the IPCONFIG you posted.

You have not changed you DNS settings back to automatic. Please do so and repost the IPCONFIG /all again.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Your computer from te last *ipconfig /all *seems to be connecting to the other router as the default gateway is different  10.20.104.1.

In your TCPIPv4 settings for the ethernet Local Area Connection please set your default gateway to the cisco routers ip address so it uses that gateway alone as default gateway.

To do this go to start>control panel>Network and Sharing Centre>Change adapter settings>right click Local Area Connection>properties>Internet Protocol Version TCPIPv4>properties>advanced under default gateway click add and put 192.168.1.1 address of your cisco in there click ok and ok.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

well I was suppose to just plug a cord from the computer to the wall jack, but it no longer works so maintenance got a cord to connect from the dish network box (that also gives me all my channels) to the q box that helps me detect a satellite signal, which is connected to this piece that can three cords can screw onto, which connects to the superlink box, which connects to the cisco router for my wireless connection, or it can connect directly to the computer for a network 10 connection. There is a huge satellite outside the office as well. Even so, the internet has not always been that slow while connected this way. It went faster than any regular connection i had while being able to host five different devices at once (computer, laptop, ipod touch, ps3, and blackberry curve). It's all of a sudden slow like now. I made sure my dns settings are fully switched to automatic, I'm confused on how it isn't displayed in the command prompt if not. The mail issue isn't malware related for certain, because my mother's laptop does the same thing, as well as my brother ipod touch. Do you understand how the internet is distributed in my house now?


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kim-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82567LM-3 Gigabit Network Connec
tion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-AE-67-F1-A5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.126(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 27, 2012 2:37:13 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, April 01, 2012 12:48:53 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.25.1
8.8.8.8
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{7D778AE0-C7AE-4AEA-A6D5-44EEF4924
BA6}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:5b:1af5:3f57:fe81(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5b:1af5:3f57:fe81%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

As well as setting the router to obtain an dns server automatically please check in the TCPIPv4 settings for the Local Area Connection that Obtain automatically an DNS server address is set in there also.

*
Edit:* i think you need to be raising these issues up to your isp or office as the issues seem to be on their side you are paying them for a service and it seems as though you and many others are not getting the service you should be.

It may have been asked before but has anyone hooked up their computer to your connection in your apartment and experienced the same issues or have they had none?


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

No, because i do not want to give out my password, and that's where i made sure i checked to see if i set it to automatic. Everything under ipv4 is already automatic, so now i'm confused.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Oh sorry, i didn't see your previous post this morning at 8:55. Sorry


----------



## JimFlagg (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

*TheCyberMan* is correct. Your problem is here:

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.25.1
8.8.8.8

You are trying to connect to a DNS that is on another subnet. The 8.8.8.8 will work but the 10.10.25.1 will not. You probably have a static DNS setup in your Network Adapter. Switch it to automatic like TheCyberMan said.

To do this:

Start > Control Panel > Network and Sharing Center > (On left hand side select) Change Adapter Settings > Right-click the adapter you are using and select from the menu, "Properties" > Scroll down the list to TCPIP/IPv4 settings > Click the Properties button. 

Make sure the "Obtain DNS server address automatically" is selected.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

when you go in they give you the choice to manually set your ip address and dns server, and you want me to set it to obtain DNS server automatically as in click on the empty circle right? if that's what you want then like ti keep telling you, it's already on that. i don't know why it's still keep giving off that google dns.


----------



## JimFlagg (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Then the problem is in your DHCP server. It is giving out the wrong DNS. When you select the Automatic settings in your network adapter it is telling the computer to get its information from the DHCP server. If the DHCP server is not configured properly then this is why you keep getting the private address 10.10.25.1. 

Most home DHCP server are run from the router. I see you have tons of posts here and I apologies if some one has asked this before but has anyone taking your through your routers settings to look at how your DHCP is setup?

I will try to back read to see if they did. 

As a test you could try taking the DNS off of automatic and manually put in 8.8.8.8 for the DNS just to see if it works and if the problem is in your DHCP settings.


----------



## JimFlagg (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

I did some back reading and I found (I think) why you are seeing the 10.10.25.1 in your DNS...

In post 14:

1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.1.1
2 8 ms 7 ms 7 ms 10.10.104.1
3 8 ms 8 ms 10 ms 10.10.25.1


Never mind the 10.10.0.0 subnet is probably your ISPs subnet. Like said above you will probably need to get in contact with your ISP. So the 10.10.25.1 should probably be the right DNS to use.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Kim>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kim-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82567LM-3 Gigabit Network Connec
tion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-AE-67-F1-A5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.20.104.240(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 31, 2012 2:38:14 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, April 01, 2012 4:44:51 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.20.104.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.25.203
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.25.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{7D778AE0-C7AE-4AEA-A6D5-44EEF4924
BA6}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:38:2bd2:f5eb:970f(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::38:2bd2:f5eb:970f%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Kim>


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Now that *ipconfig /all *is when you are pugged directly to the wall from your computer can we see an* ipconfig /all *when your cisco is connected to the wall plug and computer connected to your cisco.

The DNS server is either going to be set to *10.10.25.1 *if it has been relayed from the superlink, if not then *192.168.1.1 *may be displayed which should be ok.

Checking in the status of cisco it should list the actual dns servers for your isp.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Kim>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kim-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82567LM-3 Gigabit Network Connec
tion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-AE-67-F1-A5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.126(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, April 01, 2012 4:38:51 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 02, 2012 4:38:50 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.25.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{7D778AE0-C7AE-4AEA-A6D5-44EEF4924
BA6}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2443:3615:3f57:fe81(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2443:3615:3f57:fe81%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 352452692
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-E8-18-6A-00-23-AE-67-F1-A5

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Kim>


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

The *ipconfig /all *looks better it is receiving the 10. address as your DNS now.

Did you check in status section of cisco and check what DNS servers are being used there as they may be the isp's actual DNS servers?


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

They do match the dns of the network 10 connection. Let me tell yall this, I left an angry and threatening voice message at the office saying, why i was paying for piss-poor connections and can't be able to negotiate with an isp. (won't get into what i exactly said.) After that, they sent maintenance again, and they referred me to the help desk, because all they can do is make sure i'm connected. I called the help desk (not really a help desk), a guy answered and asked me to take another speed test. I told it him, I've done this like a million times, then i realized my download speed shot up to 2.42, and upload went up a bit to .45. Should upload be that low? Anyway, they obviously fixed the problem at the office before i complained and threatened again. You'd think a black guy would've tried that a long time ago.

Videos play smoothly if they are at lowest quality and music buffers at least twice before smooth play, and my mail opened normally, no more half loaded webpages at all. Anime sites are still a bit slow, but i believe since it's most likely illegally streamed and downloaded, they often relocate themselves in far away places to avoid the government causing slow playback, so that could explain the choppy playback in that situation.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

If there's nothing wrong with the upload, then i guess there is no other problem, and i wasted almost 2 months of everyone's time, including my own. Sorry folks.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

No need to apologise at all.

Regarding the upload speed does look low but i cannot confirm that is the case an isp in your case the office should be able to give you all the information regarding your speed and download and upload speed you should be receiving.

In my opinion your isp has not given you good servicewith the issues and if you are still not happy do not be afraid to contact them and demand that something be done and to supply you with the information you require.

Do not be afriad to tell them that you will be looking elsewhere for another provider who will provide you with a stable connection and good speeds like you used to have, and provide good customer service which it seems to me they are not providing.

Others are facing similar issues to you remind them of that fact.

Me i would be looking elsewhere for a provider.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

I agree with TheCyberMan. The service you are getting from what I understand, isn't worth the hassle. 

The upload speed could be that low as it seems like you might be on a satellite service.

Good luck.


----------



## talion2595 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Music and videos take too long to buffer*

From all that we did, i can use what i remember to help others as well as myself when i come across another problem, that possibly isn't the offices fault. Until i face a problem i can't solve with a threatening message, I hopefully will not be back for a need of assistance.

Thanks, y'all some cool dudes.


----------

